
Google's Keith Enright dodges China questions at Senate privacy hearing - Jerry2
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/09/26/google-keith-enright-dodges-china-questions-senate-privacy-hearing.html
======
anoncoward111
How on Earth can US Senators question Google when the NSA does things 100x
worse than this?

